# I really would appreciate some advice.



## Esau (Nov 29, 2016)

I have been bow hunting for 34 years and have taken 25 or so deer with archery equipment (compound Bow). I have shot 3-D tournaments and shoot year round. I have shot recurve bows some. I am interested in traditional archery. I would like to get a longbow and start hunting with it. I am 52 years old. I'm 5'10" 200 lbs. I workout and run (old man style) nothing crazy just staying active. I shoot a 70# compound very comfortably. 
Now for the advice, I want to buy a longbow. I want to hunt deer and small game. What Brand, length and poundage would you fine folks recommend? Where would I find this and what price range would I be looking at? Any other things I should know would also be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 29, 2016)

Buying a bow before trying a variety of different models is a very common mistake for folks getting into this game.  Even something as simple as a grip style can have a tremendous impact on your ability to excel.   
Do yourself a huge favor and attend one of the trad shoots that begin in January and try LOTS of different bows.   You will be happy if you follow this advice.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 29, 2016)

jerry russell said:


> Buying a bow before trying a variety of different models is a very common mistake for folks getting into this game.  Even something as simple as a grip style can have a tremendous impact on your ability to excel.
> Do yourself a huge favor and attend one of the trad shoots that begin in January and try LOTS of different bows.   You will be happy if you follow this advice.



X2


----------



## Dennis (Nov 29, 2016)

Very good advice only other thing I can think of is go spend a day with Big Jim he has more bows to try than anybody new and used. But it's a long way for you but it would be worth it to go spend a weekend there he can also answer any questions on arrows and all the other stuff you might need


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 29, 2016)

The name longbow has many variations. There are some longbows with recurve style grips, locators and alot in between. The Hill style straight bows are what some consider a "classical" style. 

They all are give and take. I think archery does a great job of teaching the life lesson that you dont get anything for nothing. Every improvement to a bow tends to "cost" something somewhere else. 

Learn and enjoy. It will be more satisfying to kill a critter when t you are more involved in the process.


----------



## Esau (Nov 30, 2016)

*Thanks*

I appreciate your advice. I went online and looked at Big Jim's. I am going to make a trip down and have them help me out with things. I'm sure I will be seeing you folks later on as I get further along with this adventure.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 30, 2016)

Esau said:


> I appreciate your advice. I went online and looked at Big Jim's. I am going to make a trip down and have them help me out with things. I'm sure I will be seeing you folks later on as I get further along with this adventure.



That's solid plan u have


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 30, 2016)

Esau said:


> I appreciate your advice. I went online and looked at Big Jim's. I am going to make a trip down and have them help me out with things. I'm sure I will be seeing you folks later on as I get further along with this adventure.



Second on the good plan.
IMO, don't overbow yourself to start, be patient, don't worry so much about the first bow you buy because if the sport bites you, it will not be your last.
Enjoy yourself. The magical flight of the feathers will drag you in.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 30, 2016)

Jerry and Dennis are giving you sound advise. You really need to fondle a bow, or a similar/exact replica, before handing over the cash.
Or, you can do like me, and own fifty to sixty bows, and/or riser limbs combinations, in an attempt to determine what you really like. Just keep in mind, you generally lose a little every time you dispose of one, not to mention shipping, if and when involved. 
If you go that route, also keep in mind takedown bows are the least costly to ship, followed by moderate length hybrids/longbows, followed by one piece recurves.
It's a whole lotta fun, but not exactly cost effective.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 30, 2016)

It took me years to figure out what bow and style I liked and what worked best w my shooting style.  I had to develop a style first.  I wish I had the opportunity to start out right, I would follow the advice given on this forum.  Go to a bunch of 3D shoots and definitely hook up w Mr. Babcock.  Get a moderately poundage bow, and start zinging arrows, the more you learn the more you will want to get rid of that compound.  Good luck, and welcome to Trad Archery!f

Picture:  what I started w, have ten I think right now, hope my wife doesn't read this!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 30, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> It took me years to figure out what bow and style I liked and what worked best w my shooting style.  I had to develop a style first.  I wish I had the opportunity to start out right, I would follow the advice given on this forum.  Go to a bunch of 3D shoots and definitely hook up w Mr. Babcock.  Get a moderately poundage bow, and start zinging arrows, the more you learn the more you will want to get rid of that compound.  Good luck, and welcome to Trad Archery!f
> 
> Picture:  what I started w, have ten I think right now, hope my wife doesn't read this!



The middle bow looks like a Bear Tigercat but I can't tell.
WAIT! The grip looks pretty thick.....a Ben Pearson? My Ben Pearson Special 4' 10" to be exact.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 30, 2016)

oldfella1962 said:


> The middle bow looks like a Bear Tigercat but I can't tell.
> WAIT! The grip looks pretty thick.....a Ben Pearson? My Ben Pearson Special 4' 10" to be exact.



It's actual a Galaxie Bow from Black Hawk, I believe late 60s, the Cavato Bros (out of business) from McKeesport PA (Pittsburgh Area).  The Galaxie Series had bows named after the planets, my dad loves that bow, and I'm predominantly a longbow shooter so I gave it to him.  I think it was mostly maple and clear glass, fun and real light in the hand, no hand shock.  Flat shelf.  Thanks for asking.  That's all the history I know of it. 52" and took a 49" string.  45#@28".


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 30, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> have ten I think right now, hope my wife doesn't read this!



Still a
ROOKIE!!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 30, 2016)

Gosh almighty we need a like button!


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 1, 2016)

SELFBOW said:


> Still a
> ROOKIE!!!!



Haha, how many do I need to catch up to you?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 1, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> It's actual a Galaxie Bow from Black Hawk, I believe late 60s, the Cavato Bros (out of business) from McKeesport PA (Pittsburgh Area).  The Galaxie Series had bows named after the planets, my dad loves that bow, and I'm predominantly a longbow shooter so I gave it to him.  I think it was mostly maple and clear glass, fun and real light in the hand, no hand shock.  Flat shelf.  Thanks for asking.  That's all the history I know of it. 52" and took a 49" string.  45#@28".



Yes the Crovatto line are great! I have a Crovatto 1959 Blackhawk Bee (a line of bows named after insects & arachnids) made of maple with old-school "basket weave" style green fiberglass on the back, & red glass on the belly. Tiny little handle & short risers - it's almost like a longbow except for the curved ends making it a recurve. My Bee is light as a feather too. It really is one of the "they don't make em' like that anymore" type of bow. Also it's very quiet.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 1, 2016)

I bet You can you can add up any 5 on here of the bows you have owned and I will have you doubled....RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 1, 2016)

robert carter said:


> I bet You can you can add up any 5 on here of the bows you have owned and I will have you doubled....RC



I've got 20 right now RC....


----------



## robert carter (Dec 3, 2016)

I`ve owned 20 in a year. I`ve killed with 8 different bows in a year. I don`t have but 5 now. I keep`m rotating through out the tradbow family. They cost me lots of money. RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 3, 2016)

Bow hawgs!


----------

